
CodinGame – Practice coding with fun programming challenges - aakriti1215
http://codingame.com/
======
valuearb
"Get hired at awesome companies"

Show picture of awful open floor plan with some jerk riding a cart around to
doubly ensure you'll never be able to concentrate.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Totally this.

Reminds me of the footer of Riot Games Engineering blog[0]. The content they
post is _very_ good and interesting, and I don't doubt it must be a pretty
cool company to work at, but that office photo at the bottom literally
describes hell for me. I would spend my whole day there waiting for my anxiety
to cause a heart attack.

[0] - [https://engineering.riotgames.com/](https://engineering.riotgames.com/)

~~~
mal808
Sure QuietComfort 35's will solve your sound issues in environments like this.
I can highly recommend them!

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01E3SNO3E/ref=twister_B01GJO0WO...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01E3SNO3E/ref=twister_B01GJO0WO4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1)

...but yeah, that looks particularly terrible.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'm already a happy owner of:

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/PC-Headsets/HyperX-Cloud-
Gaming-H...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/PC-Headsets/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-
Headset-PS4-Mac-
Mobile/B00JJNQG98/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1488560479&sr=1-1&keywords=cloud+x+hyper)

I actually bought _two_ pairs. First for use at home, based on Wirecutter
recommendations. They are good at silencing the environment, so I quickly
bought a second pair for work...

~~~
guiambros
Do you wear glasses by any chance? I haven't found a decent headphone that
doesn't press the frame of my glasses to the point of giving me headache in
the first hour.

I have a QuietComfort 15 and a Beyerdynamic DT-770-PRO-32. The Beyerdynamic is
bigger and more comfortable on the ears, but puts more pressure so it's it
hurts faster. The Bose is smaller and less comfortable on the ears, but
lighter, so I can support it a bit longer.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I do. Somehow I don't think I ever had this problem; my frames touch my head
all the time anyway.

------
jschulenklopper
<opinion> I've tried CodinGame for a brief while, but became less enthusiastic
of using it because of the fantasy/RPG/war game theme. Personally, the
visuals, the (sometimes slow) execution of the code because of the animation,
and the gaming references (descriptions) distracted me from actual coding and
learning.

Codewars (except for the name) has less emphasis on the in-game competition
and fight. Although that visual theme is also rather dark, there's less
distraction.

Personally, I'd prefer even a much 'cleaner' UX and UI. Or -- but with loss of
the advantages (but also disadvantages) of coding in the browser window --
code challenges that just require a number or string to be submitted as an
answer. (Project Euler, Advent of Code, Google Code Jam.) Then my whole coding
environment is under my control, and the programming languages and tools to be
used aren't restricted as well by the platform provided.

But having said that, CodinGame looks great (if you fancy the theme) and is
really well executed. It's just not my cup of tea. </opinion>

------
rayuela
OpenAI Gym is a much better alternative to this. It's better in every way and
more importantly you're not just giving away all your hard work for free.

~~~
JyB
You can only use Python in OpeneAI Gym if I'm not mistaken.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Indeed. They say other languages are coming soon.

I wonder how much code one needs to port to be able to use another language?

~~~
LeonardA-L
Not so much but it's an old architecture that dates back before
docker/container techs came around, so it's kind of a pain. We're looking into
a better architecture that would allow us to add any language in a couple
hours

~~~
LeonardA-L
You're the third person to ask for this on this HN post :) I'll just copy-
paste my answer now

We have a lot on our plates right now so adding new languages isn't the main
priority, however we add languages based on the number of upvotes on
suggestions in our dedicated forum thread

[https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-
following-p...](https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-
following-p..).

Do not hesitate to go there and vote/ask for Common Lisp

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks, I registered and did exactly that!

~~~
TeMPOraL
Also, it seems the link copied wrong; here's the correct one, if anyone else
wants to vote Common Lisp (please do!) :).

[https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-
following-p...](https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-following-
programming-languages/717/6)

------
crestedtazo
I'll post my personal experiences with this software - it was not enjoyable
and I felt it was mostly a waste of time. I didn't feel like it effectively
conveyed the idea and purpose of the lessons it was trying to give.
Ultimately, it was kind of a waste of time...

I had a lot more success and a lot more enjoyment with OpenAI Gym. If
codingame is interesting to you, definitely save yourself some time and check
out OpenAI Gym!

------
hashhar
codingame.com is one the best casual coding websites there is. The games are
all interesting and go on to teach and illustrate concepts. The contests are
also really cool. Social coding brought to a whole new level.

~~~
LeonardA-L
Thank you, we appreciate this a lot :)

------
TeMPOraL
Nice execution.

Please mail me when you add Common Lisp, I'll come back and play ;).

~~~
2Steps
will do. Not on our plans right now though. (Thibaud from CG)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Very sad to hear that :(. Is there any way one could help make it happen
sooner?

------
grimmdude
Looks cool, missing my go to language though:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck)

~~~
motivic
Also Python is version 2 and not 3.

~~~
LeonardA-L
There is python2 and python3, they are just separated languages

~~~
motivic
My bad. I did not see the language choices in the select menu are not
alphabetized. Should have looked at it more carefully before commenting.

------
bandrami
"We support them all"... bah! Where is Forth?

~~~
arethuza
A Forth based AI? Reminds me of Mentifex.

~~~
cr0sh
Gave you an upvote just for mentioning that - though beware, you may have
summoned him.

Amazingly - from the last time I looked (only a month or so ago) - ATM is
still around and ranting across the net (as much as some things change, it's
nice to see he hasn't - as strange as that may sound).

~~~
arethuza
I was slightly curious to see if he would appear with some ASCII art
architecture diagrams.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Just wait for this thread to get indexed by Google...

------
_agdistis
This looks really cool! I wonder, is there any plan for eventually supporting
Common Lisp? I was a bit disappointed to see it wasn't on the list.

~~~
LeonardA-L
We have a lot on our plates right now so adding new languages isn't the main
priority, however we add languages based on the number of upvotes on
suggestions in our dedicated forum thread

[https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-
following-p...](https://www.codingame.com/forum/t/please-add-the-following-
programming-languages/717/6)

Do not hesitate to go there and vote/ask for Common Lisp

------
wooshy
This seems like a much more interesting alternative to things like codewars.
I'll definitely check it out.

------
chadlavi
They have a really good onboarding flow.

------
darkerside
Fun! What would be a really cool addition to this is unveiling the test cases
one at a time. It would add an element of building your code in a flexible way
when you don't know what all the requirements will be yet.

------
runevault
Sounds like this is a variant (and more directly competitive) than what
patio11 was working on for starfighters? If so huh, wonder what makes them
think they'll have better luck than starfighters did.

~~~
LeonardA-L
Full disclosure: I work at CodinGame.

CodinGame has been around since 2012, and we've seen the rise and fall of
Starfighters. We are doing fine with a community of 500K+ developers, and I
think the main difference with Starfighters is that we have the momentum and
strength of a full company (~20 people). Our code execution backend is
starting to be pretty robust now, we can make games with pretty good graphics,
we have a sales team that can handle the partners of our worldcups and follow-
up on the hires.

I think it would be harder today to create such a company and get the momentum
we have.

~~~
runevault
Awesome, thanks for taking the time to answer.

------
indubitably
codingame has destroyed my productivity because it is awesome

------
plopz
Does this have a game mode thats similar to Robocode?

------
gigatexal
blocked at my workplace because of an old ssl cert i think.

------
K3
Gonna be there in 20 min. K3

------
floor_
[https://static.codingame.com/common/images/start/background_...](https://static.codingame.com/common/images/start/background_05.1bef5781.jpg)

What the fuck.

